# Project in the works



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

DUDE, nicely done, sweet. I like the tiller ext. where did you get it or what brand looks nice. Congratulations


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

dang man if i didnt know any better i'd have to say thats a brand new boat   hows that bottom paint workin' for ya ? rig looks great


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice rig. I was eyeballing your skiff at CG's open house a few months back, looked real good. Nice work!

How about somemore info on the black hull paint? Where to buy, cost, how's it holding up, how's the finish, etc.

I'm nearing teh home stretch on the sawdust skiff, researching paint options. I'm open to any and all suggestions for good paint alternatives.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice Work !


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice work Bro! hope I can make it to the mini rally.


----------



## jorgie (Jul 5, 2007)

I love your rig. Looks awesome. Where did you get the grabrail? I would love to get one


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

I like the 2 tone thats the way I wish I wouldve ordered my boat , but black on the top and white on the bottom. Nice work!


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you for all of the kind words. The black paint on the bottom of the boat is garage floor apox from lowes. It has held up ok but I would not do it again. I would have it that way from the factory or have it line-exed. The grab rail was built by OSWLD a form member. This boat was a POS when I bought it and have stuck more money into it that what it is worth but I don't plan on selling so it will have to work for now. I must say for the size of the highsider it is the best boat on the market for the cost involved. The mods you can do to these boats has a huge cool factor as well.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Turned out really good man. That back cushion looks sweet too. hopefully that grab rail will keep you in the boat this time


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

OSWLD, I think this one will hold I have not had a chance to try it out yet due to the weather. :'( :'( :'(


----------

